# Erfahrungen mit MS Zufriedenheit / Warnemünde ?



## FrischFisch (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Zufriedenheit von Warnemünde aus ?

Fahre , falls Wetter und Teilnehmerzahl ausreichend ist am Donnerstag raus.

Werde dann mein Ergebnis hier posten.

MfG
FrischFisch


----------



## Dorschi (1. Februar 2004)

:m 
Echt nette Crew und relativ großes Boot.
Durfte sogar schon mal steuern


 

Geben sich Mühe, Dich auch an den Fisch zu bringen, was auf der Ostsee nicht mehr so einfach ist.

Manchmal etwas voll, das Boot.
Alles in allem empfehlenswert.
Belegte Brötchen Kaffee Kakao Schnaps und Bier in der Kombüse
Freie Suppe zu Mittag


----------



## karpfenhai (2. Februar 2004)

War voriges jahr auch drausen fand es aber nicht so doll,waren zwar alle net aber im algemeinen finde ich es gibt wirklich bessere.wir waren auch schon 45 minuten eher im hafen als geplant.


----------



## Uli_Raser (2. Februar 2004)

Der Kutter ist gut.
Uli


----------



## FroDo (2. Februar 2004)

...der kutter trägt seinen namen zu recht. sauber, nette besatzung, die sich viel mühe gibt. 

einziger nachteil: selbst bei geringer see rollt das eigentlich recht große schiff auf eine art und weise, die nicht jedem bekommt. ich war nach 7 jahren letztes jahr das erste mal wieder seekrank, obwohl nur wind 4 angesagt war. schon bei der ausfahrt erwischte es fast 1/3 der gäste, mich erst nach der erbsensuppe.... vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur einen schlechten tag...


----------



## wombat (2. Februar 2004)

Zufriedenheit-Spezial -LEGGA LEGGA !!!
(Kakao mit Rum)
Muß Du probieren

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Detlef (8. Februar 2004)

MS zufriedenheit? Mein Lieblingskahn, immer empfehlenswert!
Nette und kompetente Crew, sauber und komfortabel.
Gruss
Detlef


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2004)

War zwar selbst nie drauf, aber mein Bruder ist paarmal hell begeistert wiedergekommen, soll wohl wirklich ein Klasse-Kahn sein. Auch von anderen Bekannten hab ich nur positive Berichte gehört.

@FrischFisch,
falls es mit der Ausfahrt geklappt hat, müsstest Du eigentlich schon ein Urteil abgeben können, wurde wohl nichts, oder?

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## FrischFisch (8. Februar 2004)

Hatte bereits einen anderen Thread mit dem Ergebnis der Tour aufgemacht !

Schau mal hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23888

gruß
FrischFisch

#h


----------

